# Frage zu Platinum Kois



## 2Lame4Name (4. Juni 2012)

Hi,
habe nicht so viel Ahnung von Koi, deshalb hoffe ich auf euren fachmännischen Rat.

Was haltet ihr von diesem Angebot -> http://www.koiundpetshop.de/japan-kawakami-platinum-purachina-ogon-p-2710.html ?

Sind Platinum Koi einfach zu bekommen oder eher selten?


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Hallo!  selten sind die eher nicht   aber hübsch 

LG Susanne


----------



## 2Lame4Name (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Ich war etwas verwirrt, denn im Baumarkt kostet die Auslese schon 5-6 €. Und das scheinen ja Japaner zu sein oder sehe ich das falsch. Warum sind die dann so billig?


----------



## Patrick K (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Hallo 2 L 4 N
Schön sind sie, aber meiner wächst nur ganz langsam, dem scheinen 20³ wohl zu klein
Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren einen Platinum und zwei Kohaku gekauft,die Kohaku sind bald 10cm grösser.

der Preis liegt wohl an der cm Angabe 





> Platinum Purachina Ogon 5-8 cm



Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick


----------



## Joschiiie96 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Hallo!

Eine frage an dich: Willst du sie leicht in 3000 litern halten?

LG


----------



## 2Lame4Name (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Hallo,

nein.


----------



## bayernhoschi (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Hallo,
wo drinn denn dann?

soviele n`s


----------



## MaFF (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Hallo,
ich habe dort vor ca 4 Wochen für meinen Schwager welche bestellt. Sind 1A die Koi für diesen Preis. 
Ich war am Anfang sehr skeptisch, was sich aber nicht bestätigt hat.

Gruß


----------



## Joerg (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Hi,
Platinum sind recht einfach zu züchten, da sie fast reinerbig sind.
Bei der Größe sollte es sich um welche handeln, die nicht so richtig gewachsen sind.
Das ist bei einem kleineren Teich sicher kein Nachteil.

Mein erster Platinum (War auch nur so groß) ist nun seit 8 Jahren bei mir und gefällt mir immer noch toll.


----------



## Moonlight (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Mein erster war 6cm und ist jetzt nach 12 Jahren 60cm ...

Trotzdem sind 3000l kein gescheiter Platz für einen Koi ... es sei denn, es wird nächstes Jahr umgebaut. Dann kann man das schon mal durchgehen lassen.
Davon abgesehen, ich halte nichts von dem Versand ... beim örtlichen Händler (auch Pflanzencenter Holland etc.) gibts es ausreichend schöne Fische.

Mandy


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Hallo 
Da ich am Freitag erst beim  Josef Hünninghaus war und die Platinum Live gesehen habe kann ich Dir nur zum Kauf raten. 
Er hat aber auch so noch sehr schöne Koi da und das zum Super Preis leistungs Verhältnis und Gesund.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Den habe ich vom Josef Danke Jupp


----------



## 2Lame4Name (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*



MaFF schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe dort vor ca 4 Wochen für meinen Schwager welche bestellt. Sind 1A die Koi für diesen Preis.
> Ich war am Anfang sehr skeptisch, was sich aber nicht bestätigt hat.
> 
> Gruß



Ja, aber 30€ Versand würde ich nicht zahlen. Deshalb ja die Frage ob die leicht zu bekommen sind. Theoretisch müsste es sie ja auch iwo bei mir in der nähe geben.

PS: Kann mir mal bitte jemand erklären wo man die Angaben zum Teich ändern kann?


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

deine Daten kannst du ändern wenn du auf deinen Namen klickst und dann du auf den Stift wo dann "Eintrag ändern" steht, bei den Überschriften der Kategorien!

gute Platinum Ogon Koi sollte jeder gute Händler da haben zB zusammen mit Yamabuki Ogon


----------



## 2Lame4Name (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Hm, dann halte ich einfach mal die Augen auf.
Wenn man über googlemaps mal Koi-Händler sucht findet man eig nur welche mit richtig edlen Tieren ab 250€ aufwärts.
Sicherlich nicht meine Zielgruppe 

Nochmal ne blöde Frage:
Was ist der unterschied zwischen nem Ogon und nem Ogata?


----------



## Patrick K (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Hallo  2 L 4 N
Die meisten Händler stellen nur Fotos von den teuereren Koi in Netz und haben vor Ort ein extra Verkaufbecken mit den kleineren Tieren.
An besten dort anrufen und nach den Tosai fragen
und am besten frägst du auch gleich nach 80-100m² Teichfolie für den Umbau auf Koiteich
Gruss Patrick


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*



Patrick K schrieb:


> und am besten frägst du auch gleich nach 80-100m² Teichfolie für den Umbau auf Koiteich
> Gruss Patrick





der war gut 



ach hier wegen OGON 

http://www.teichbau-profi.de/199/koi-nishikigoi/ogon-koi.html

ogata ist eigentlich die Region wo die schönen Fische herkommen...


----------



## 2Lame4Name (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*



Patrick K schrieb:


> und am besten frägst du auch gleich nach 80-100m² Teichfolie für den Umbau auf Koiteich
> Gruss Patrick



Wann darf ich dich zum Graben erwarten?


----------



## willi1954 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*



Moonlight schrieb:


> ....
> Davon abgesehen, *ich halte nichts von dem Versand *... beim örtlichen Händler (auch Pflanzencenter Holland etc.) gibts es ausreichend schöne Fische.
> 
> Mandy



Moin zusammen

also ich habe mit Versand sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Habe jetzt 2mal Kois hier bestellt und war jedesmal sehr zufrieden. Die Fische kamen dreifach in PE Beuteln (mit reichlich Sauerstoff angereichert) mit einem Expressversender an. Trotz ihrer Reise quer durch Deutschland waren sie am Morgen um 10 nach dem Versenden bei mir.
Dagegen, wenn ich an die Kois aus dem Baumarkt denke, wo täglich hunderte Menschen vorbeigehen, die sind soetwas von gestresst. Hatte im letzten Jahr von 5 gekauften 2 Verlust.

Die neuen aus dem Versand von diesem Jahr sind allesamt in guter Kondition und erfreuen sich bester Gesundheit.

Und Japankois werden ja immer versand, denn aus Japan nehmen sie eine viel weitere Reise auf sich. 

LG Willi


----------



## Patrick K (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

oohhh Kollege 


> Wann darf ich dich zum Graben erwarten?



damit würde ich sehr vorsichtig sein, ich hab als in Niederdorffelden und in Schöneck, beruflich zu tun ,
nicht das ich eines Tages mit der Schippe in der Hand, vor deiner Tür stehe 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*



2Lame4Name schrieb:


> Was ist der unterschied zwischen nem Ogon und nem Ogata?



Ganz einfach. Ein Ogon ist ein einfarbiger Koi. Die gibts in reinweiß (Platinum Ogon) in Gelb (Yamabuki) und in Orange (Orenji Ogon). Mehr sind mir da nich bekannt.
Und Ogata ... naja, das ist der Name eines Züchters/ der Farm in Japan. Die Ogata-Farm 
Vielleicht stand da Ogata Koi ... dann sind das eben Koi von diesem Züchter.

Mandy


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Schön sind sie, aber meiner wächst nur ganz langsam
Ja da hast wohl recht ich habe einen schon 2 Jahre und der ist vieleicht 2 cm grösser geworden .
Nu gut ding braucht Zeit 
Gruss R.


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Mein platinum ist 12jahre alt und 60cm groß. ich glaube auch nicht das er noch großartig wachsen wird . . . wobei ich die größe als genetische erbanlage sehe. ich hab -noch tosai- mit knapp 40cm, aber auch 8-9jahre alte koi mit gleicher größe schwimmen. da passiert auch nicht wirklich etwas


----------



## Joerg (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Hallo 2 L 4 N,
bei dir in der Gegend gibt es einige Koi Händler. Koi Discount, Koi Andreas, Rhein Main Koi, Cool Waters
 ...
Alle sollten Platinum auch für kleines Geld da haben.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle zu Koi Andreas um die Ecke fahren und da mal schauen. Habe mit ihm sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Wenn du 100€ ausgeben willst, hatte der letztens auch größere >40cm da mit kleineren Fehlern.


----------



## 2Lame4Name (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Sag mal Joerg wie hast du den denn gefunden? Das sind ja nicht mal 20KM.
Bei googlemaps ist der nicht eingetragen.
Große Koi kann ich in meinen "kleinen" Teich nicht setzt. Wenn die Ogons wirklich so langsam wachsen wäre da vllt ein kleiner eine Alternative, Neubau ist selbstverständlich schon geplant, da müssen nurnoch die Eltern überzeugt werden... (glaube aber kaum, dass das was wird). 
Und 100€ werde ich sicherlich nicht ausgeben, das ist es mir nicht Wert, daher war ich auch eher an kleinen Platinums interessiert. Ich bin ja noch jung, ich hab Zeit sie wachsen zu lassen


----------



## Joerg (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Hallo 2 L 4 N,
deine Postleitzahl steht in deinem Profil. Ist ja in Hessen und die meisten Händler sitzen nun mal bei dir um die Ecke. 
Schau mal bei Andreas Schack mit deinen Eltern vorbei. Es ist eine sehr sehenswerte Anlage und man hat auch das Gefühl in einem Palmengarten zu sein.
Weder Ogons noch andere qualitativ hochwertige Koi wachsen langsam. Er kann dir aber sicher welche für wenig Geld anbieten, die erst mal weniger schnell wachsen. 
Ich hatte mit bei ihm *kostenlos* etwas Koieier mitgenommen. Nach nur 12 Monaten waren die größeren bei über 40cm.

Mit 8m³ kannst du sicher mit ein paar kleinen anfangen. Die werden schnell so zutraulich, dass man überlegt wie man ihnen noch besser gerecht wird.
Filtertechnik solltest du dir schon mal etwas näher anschauen, da die schon was wegputzen und man das Wasser trotzdem schön klar haben will.
Das muss auch nicht viel kosten, wenn man sich etwas einliest und dann selber baut.


----------



## 2Lame4Name (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Hallo Joerg,

fahren kann ich schon selbst, so ist es ja nicht 

Ich werde auf jedenfall in nächster Zeit mal hinfahren und mich umschauen.
Filter habe ich zwar nen fertigen aber der läuft super. Das Wasser ist Glasklar und die Wasserwerte sind auch gut. Ich denke nicht, dass sich das jetzt so extrem verschlechtern wird. Zumal die Pflanzen jetzt erst richtig kommen ( Ist im Herbst erst alles neu angelegt worden). Algen"probleme" habe ich seit ich die vielen Schwimmpflanzen habe auch keine mehr.

Was hast du mit den Eiern gemacht? Einfach zwischen den Pflanzen plaziert oder extra gezogen?


----------



## Joerg (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Hallo 2 L 4 N,
das mit deinen Eltern soll helfen Sie zu überzeugen, sich etwas mehr für die Sache einzusetzen.

Klick mal auf den Link


----------



## 2Lame4Name (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Das mit den Eiern finde ich wirklich höchst interessant. Im moment ist ja Laichzeit, vllt hat er welche da. Ich werde ihn auf jedenfall mal darauf ansprechen.

Brauchen die Eier warmes Wasser? Wenn nicht könnte man sie ja einfach zwischen dichte Pflanzen legen und der Natur ihren lauf lassen. Es werden sicherlich nicht so viele überleben wie bei einer seperaten Aufzucht, allerdings hat man auch keine große Arbeit.


----------



## Joerg (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Bei mir im Teich hat in den letzten Jahren ohne Arbeit genau ein Koi überlebt.
Der ist genauso schwarz wie sein Schatten und echt schwer zu finden - war wohl sein Glück.

Hast du dir den Link mal durchgelesen? Es ist ein enormer Aufwand an Kosten und Zeit die entsprechend groß zu ziehen. Bei meinem letzten Versuch sind alleine für Strom ca. 250€ drauf gegangen.


----------



## 2Lame4Name (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*



Joerg schrieb:


> .
> 
> Hast du dir den Link mal durchgelesen? Es ist ein enormer Aufwand an Kosten und Zeit die entsprechend groß zu ziehen. Bei meinem letzten Versuch sind alleine für Strom ca. 250€ drauf gegangen.



Ja, habe ich. Deswegen habe ich ja gefragt ob es auch anders funktioniert


----------



## Joerg (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Ich habe nun wieder 50 in einem AQ schwimmen, weil in einem Eimer Wasserpflanzen für einen User, welche zufällig geschlüpft waren.
Die restichen 499950 sind wohl schon verspeist.


----------



## 2Lame4Name (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

So, ich war vorhind bei Koi Andreas, da ich sowieso in Hanau unterwegs war, und komme leider enttäuscht zurück. Die kleinsten, die er hatte waren 10cm + und kosteten bereits 45 €. Für mich eindeutig zu viel. Nach langem Überlegen hat er mir einen kleinen Schwarz weiß gefleckten angeboten für 10€, weil der Fisch eine Deformation am Maul hat und er somit das Futter nicht fressen kann. Daraus resultierte auch seine geringe Größe. Naja das war nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt hatte. (Ich weiß nicht wie und ob ich den durchbringen kann) Aber ich muss sagen die großen Koi, die er da hatte waren wirklich Beeindruckend.
Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass die Fische überteuert waren! Mir ist klar, dass Import, laufende Filter und Futterkosten den Preis natürlich hochdrücken. Aber es war einfach nicht das was ich gesucht habe.


----------



## zAiMoN (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

guck dich doch mal nach Baumarktkoi oder Zoohandlungkoi um oder hier im Forum werden doch auch Nachzuchten angeboten für kleines Geld..

wenns kein Japan Koi sein muss , also nur was buntes karpfenartiges dann kannste auch Eurokoi kaufen  

nur nicht ärgern nachher dass die die Farbe verlieren und nicht mehr so aussehen wie als du sie gekauft hast und die noch klein waren!

gibt doch bestimmt noch andere Koihändler in deiner Umgebung!!

viel Glück!!!


----------



## 2Lame4Name (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Es muss ja kein Japankoi sein. Im Baumarkt gibt es immernur so 10-12 zur Auswahl, das finde ich imer etwas Mager. Zudem kosten die dort 6 €. Ich hab jemanden aus Frankfurt gefunden, der kleine Koi für 2€ pro Stück abgibt. Wenn ich mal in die Gegend muss versuche ich da was zu bekommen.

Gibt es auch Platinum Euro Koi?
Und muss ich mir dann Gedanken machen wegen KHV oder ähnlichem?


----------



## zAiMoN (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

dann frag mal nach wann die eine neue Lieferung bekommen, sind bestimmt saisonmäßig schnell verkauft!?

naja ähnlich sehen die vielleicht aus, aber mehr auch nicht..


kenn den Händler und seine Quarantänezeit ja nicht, von daher kann ich nichts zu KHV sagen..


----------



## Joerg (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Ich würde bei deinen Vorraussetzungen dann erst mal Goldfische reinmachen.
Die werden nicht so groß und sind deutlich pflegeleichter.
Das nächste Problem ist ja schon abzusehen - Filter zu klein.
Futter kostet dann auch schnell mal einige Euronen.


----------



## katja (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*



> Ich würde bei deinen Vorraussetzungen dann erst mal Goldfische reinmachen.



laut profil hat er die bereits drin, außerdem ist es mir ein rätsel, wieso er sich bei 7-8000 l gedanken um koi macht....


----------



## bayernhoschi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*



> außerdem ist es mir ein rätsel, wieso er sich bei 7-8000 l gedanken um koi macht


berechtigte Frage.
Rein rechnerisch könnte ich in meinen Teich 15 Koi einsetze
Ich hab mir jedoch zum Wohl der Fische die Grenze von 10 St. gesetzt


----------



## Joerg (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Bei Koi für 10€ kann man auch ziehmlich sicher gehen, dass die nicht ordentlich wachsen und erst mal keine Probleme verursachen.

Koi Andreas ist ein sehr vertrauenswürdiger Händler, der ein gutes Preis Leistungsverhältnis hat.
Er verkauft Japan Koi, die auch daher kommen und ein gewisses Potential haben sich positiv zu entwickeln.


----------



## katja (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*



> Bei Koi für 10€ kann man auch ziehmlich sicher gehen, dass die nicht ordentlich wachsen und erst mal keine Probleme verursachen.



sorry jörg, aber was ist das denn für eine argumentation? :shock

wenn er also an __ sterlet für 5 euro käme, sollte er sich auch 8 davon in den teich packen, weil für das geld kann es ja nix gscheites sein??? also nee...


----------



## Patrick K (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Hallo
Ich finde es könnten ruhig 5-6 Koi bei ihm einziehen die Fausregel heist ja 1000Liter pro Koi und bei 7-8000 Liter ist ja alles im extremen grünen bereich, bei uns in den Baumärkten, bieten sie gerade wieder diese süssen kleinen __ Störe an, sehen echt toll aus, aber wenn du die kaufen möchtes würde ich dir empfehlen gleich zwei zu nehmen ,gut dann müstest du natürlich auf einen Koi verzichten.
Und wegen einem passenden Filter  ist erst mal nicht so schlimm, wenn aufrüsten möchtest kannst du dir ja ein paar gebrauchte Lockenwickler in den Filter werfen ,reicht bei dem Besatz locker aus.
Ironischen Gruss Patrick

an alle die, die dir Koi empfehlen, hab ihr was geraucht :smoki


----------



## zAiMoN (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

 



:smoki


zu köstlich dieses Forum wieder


----------



## katja (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

patrick!!!! :shock ich hätte schier nen herzkasper bei deinem beitrag bekommen 

dann kam zum glück der ironische gruß...


----------



## Joerg (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Katja,
das mit den günstige Koi war nicht ironisch gemeint.
Koi werden selektiert und die schlecht gewachsenen dann erst mal entsorgt oder für wenig Geld verkauft. Das hat erst mal wenig mit den Farben zu tun. 
Ist also ein guter Einstieg die günstigen zu nehmen, wenn man wenig Platz hat. Die wachsen ganz sicher nicht so stark, sonst hätte sie der Züchter behalten.

Mit __ Sterlet ist es was anderes. Die lassen sich günstig vermehren und sie zu bei dem Volumen zu kaufen ist grob fahrlässig.


----------



## katja (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

hallo jörg, du hast aber schon gelesen, wievie l der fragliche teich hat?

selbst wenn diese schlecht gewachsenen koi jahre brauchen, um nur 20 cm zu erreichen ist der teich doch ruckzuck zu klein!


----------



## 2Lame4Name (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Der Koi hatte quasi fast garkein Wachstumspotential, denn:

1. War er um einiges kleiner als seine Brüder und Schwester.
2. Konnte er durch seine Deformaion am Maul fast nichts fressen.

Aber eigentlich ging es nur um einen Platinum von 5-6 cm. Und in Jahren sieht die Welt wieder ganz anders aus. Und der Teich dann natürlich auch.


----------



## katja (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

das habe ich schon mehrfach gehört, auch im bekanntenkreis, nur leider passiert auch oft nach jahren nix weiter, weil so ein umbau halt schon geld kostet, arbeit macht etc. und es den fischen ja augenscheinlich gut geht, sie schwimmen, sind im letzten winter nicht eingefroren, alles toll  nur, dass sich die armen kerle schier nimmer bewegen können, das wird nicht gesehen  (habe aktuell gerade so einen fall im umkreis)

aber wenn du es ernst meinst, mit einer vergrößerung finde ich das gut


----------



## 2Lame4Name (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Platinum Kois*

Hallo Katja, das ist leider wahr was du sagst, aber so ist leider nunmal.

Aber es liegt nicht nur an den Haltern, sondern fängt schon bei der Zucht an und geht dann über die Händler weiter zum Kunden. Wenn man mal im Baumark schaut wie viele Fische da in einem kleinen Verkaufsbecken schwimmen. Deswegen kaufe ich eigentlich auch keine Fische, sowas muss man ja nicht noch unterstützen. Allerdings gibt es (leider) viele Leute, die das anders sehen und in Massen Fische kaufen, denn der Goldi kostet ja nur 1,30€. Aber warum er nur 1,30€ kostet interessiert niemanden.
Man darf aber auch nicht Teichfische mit frei lebenden vergleichen. Denn die Fische schwimmen seit dem sie geschlüpft sind in 1x1 m (sehr optimistisch)  Becken, sie sind es nicht anders gewohnt.


----------

